# Communist block AK bayonets?



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Magus is trying to force me kicking and screaming into the world of knives (kidding, but he did introduce me to my sharpened steel deficiency). So now I have been looking around at both very good knives and low costs knives. I just came across a local business that has a box full of older communist block AK bayonets. They have reddish bakelite resin handles and metal scabbard that can be used as wire cutters. I believe they are Romanian or Bulgarian manufacture. Are they any good or are they disposable low cost military surplus? They are kind of beat up, but seem to be fairly sturdy and at $20 per knife/scabbard the price seems reasonable. What do you think?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Offer him 15.I gave mine away, BUT only because the lock was broken.they are a medium grade spring steel and make a really good klunker or loaner.they hold an edge well and the chrome is pretty durable.

If you find the older "Mauser pattern" blade, give me a holler!


----------

